# Large burl on a tree on my property....what's it worth?



## Cory

While scouting a hunting spot on my property, I saw this tree:



















I'm pretty sure it's an oak tree. What would this be worth? Should I cut it down and try to sell it?

Thanks for the help.

Cory


----------



## Jonnyfurniture

I used to have this problem that I would notice these burls everywhere when I was doing alot of turning work. Could be worth something if you live near a specialty lumber retailer. Sometimes you cut into them and they are too far gone. See the open bark at the bottom. Looks like rot has set in. Could still be sound in the burl though. If you take it then cut the whole block off. Don't just slice off the burl. Chances are the burl continues some into the trunk and so there will be more material to turn or mount with. Large burls have most potential for profit to the turner that can show its features well.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

If those leaves are any indication, yes indeed it appears to be an oak tree. Be careful and check into the legality of cutting it down. I don't know about Indiana, but the California authorities get all soggy and hard to light if you cut down an oak, or even trim it, without a permit. My sister has one growing in her parkway that's lifting the sidewalk and street, but the city wants four thousand bucks for a permit to cut it down.


----------



## Knothead62

$4000???? Show! that all the crooks aren't in jail. Wait until it falls on the power lines or a house and see what happens.


----------



## Jonnyfurniture

I was thinking that the leaves that are showing don't give any indication that this tree is an oak. Possibly the bark.


----------



## Cory

I'm 90% certain this is an oak tree. Not sure if it's white or red oak, though. I'm going to contact a wood dealer that specializes in material for turners and see what they say. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Tribalwind

my thinking, your best deal would be gotten from putting the piece(s) on ebay. 
please someone correct me if i'm wrong. 
i will sometimes get burls in the wood that is delivered to me free from tree services nearby.

a dealer will have to make a profit on it, i cant imagine them paying very much for one piece. 
anyone have experience selling 1 burled log section to a hardwood lumber dealer? does that even happen ?
deal

i'd cut it to standard sizes that fit into USPS flat-rate boxes, sell it piecemeal on ebay/craigslist,sell/trade it here etc,(local wood/turners guild?) ,by cutting up you'd also confirm whether its all rot/junk or not. prolly easier to sell small bits than 1 huge chunk. i see wet green wood sold all the time on ebay.
personally i dont like working with oak,especially for turning. but burl is burl! different story.


----------



## Nomad62

I would say it depends on the health of the tree. If it is rotted, as it sort of appears, then I'd cut it down and see about getting it sliced up. Thicker pieces for turning from the outside edge, thinner for table slabs (or whatever) from the center portion of the burl. I would anticipate $15-$25 a board foot for sliced, wet wood. If it is healthy, let it grow; the burl is obviously growing faster than the tree so let the money add up. By the way, any deer out there?


----------



## hswoodcutting

Cory, you're right. That tree is unquestionably Red Oak. Having had experience with hundreds of them over the years I'm afraid you'll probably find exactly what Jonnyfurniture said: it'll likely be at least partly rotted/holed inside. Carpenter ants LOVE these types of openings and I find them in crotches/burls like this all the time. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Hey, Knothead62, that's for sure. The tree was planted illegally many years ago (it's about 60 feet tall, now), but in California, oaks are protected. The irony is, this one had not been on the city's roster until my sister called. Guess that's the price we pay for honesty. Now they have a history, and took pictures and all. Now, if she trims it, they'll fine her if she doesn't pay for a permit first. Anyone who calls "Valencia" (it's actually Newhall), California "awesometown" is a crook and a liar. Another Bell, California in the making. Maybe I'll park my junky car under it and have an "accidental" electrical fire! J/K.

Back on topic- Cory, I'm sure someone here would be interested in slices if it ain't all rotten.


----------



## 4eversunny

Are these worth selling as a burl or slabs. Is this even a burl?


----------



## msinc

That absolutely, positively IS a burl. Just cut off the trunk it will not bring much, because until it is sawed open to see what's inside you just don't know if there is even anything usable. It could have already been past the point of using it due to rot or insect work or mold. This is not something you can easily see from looking at it on the tree. 
The other problem with those big round burls is that until you get cutting into it you really don't know which way to make the best cut to get the best looking scales. Bottom line, it's a huge gamble on what it is worth until it is sawed into usable, view-able scales, then it may be worth quite a bit. Custom knife and game call makers love it. 
I usually start by just lightly shaving off the bark with a chainsaw to get below the bark and see what kind of pattern or way the grain is running and it could run anywhere. Once most of the bark is gone you might be able to see which way to proceed to get the best looking scales. Usually, if you take your time and it is not too far gone {as in the entire tree dead} you can almost always get something usable. Not to dismiss a dead tree either….most of the time the prettiest scales come off of a burl that is on a tree that died previously. I have only seen spalted burls on trees that had died.


----------



## OldDon

> Hey, Knothead62, that s for sure. The tree was planted illegally many years ago (it s about 60 feet tall, now), but in California, oaks are protected. The irony is, this one had not been on the city s roster until my sister called. Guess that s the price we pay for honesty. Now they have a history, and took pictures and all. Now, if she trims it, they ll fine her if she doesn t pay for a permit first. Anyone who calls "Valencia" (it s actually Newhall), California "awesometown" is a crook and a liar. Another Bell, California in the making. Maybe I ll park my junky car under it and have an "accidental" electrical fire! J/K.
> 
> Back on topic- Cory, I m sure someone here would be interested in slices if it ain t all rotten.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Valencia, part of the City of Santa Clarita, is a new "in" place to live and still be in LA county. Lot's of police & fire people live there for that reason. It's also a place where they cap oil wells and build condo's on the land. We learned that sometimes you've got to put up with nutty rules if you want to live on the left coast. We didn't and sold our Santa Clarita postage stamp home and got out while the getting was good.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Your property ? Do what you want with it. )


----------

